# NTSF pour Mac - Paragon



## Deleted member 11896 (21 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
sur mon iMac j'ai NTSF for Mac (15.4.44) acheté il y a un an.
Si je veux l'installer sur mon MacBook Pro, dois-je à nouveau l'acheter?
Voilà ma question ...

Ambassador


----------



## Locke (21 Décembre 2018)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Si je veux l'installer sur mon MacBook Pro, dois-je à nouveau l'acheter?
> Voilà ma question ...


Malheureusement oui et tu as les informations dans la FAQ... https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/#faq... et en particulier...





...et avec Google Translate... https://translate.google.fr/transla...u=https://kb.paragon-software.com/article/353 ...car il y a une vérification de l'activation d'une version en cours.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (22 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Malheureusement oui et tu as les informations dans la FAQ... https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/#faq... et en particulier...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 128762
> 
> ...



MERCI, maintenant je sais ...
Bonne fin 2018 !
AMBASSADOR


----------



## moderno31 (23 Décembre 2018)

Hello
Très pratique ce Paragon !!! Je ne me sépare plus de lui.;
Dans les versions d'avant on pouvait prendre une licence multi-postes. Désormais c'est du monoposte donc achat d'une licence par machine comme le dit @Locke
C'est pas cher du tout, comme solution et ça aide.

Bonnes fêtes


----------

